# offyourmarks - RS4 another long on!



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

*offyourmarks - RS4 another long one!*

Hi All

Well; it's been around four months since I last posted a detail with the Jaguar paramount being the last -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=56439

The above detail combined a lot of work really and since then I would guess that around 50% of my details have involved similar work and a similar timeframe too. The other 50% have mostly been correctional but of a more standard and straightforward format negating the wet sanding stage. Mixed in are new car preparations based at dealerships and customers travelling over having collected the new car and been unhappy with the dealer prep. It's amazing how many people are now becoming aware of the art of detailing and with raising expectations in presentation it will only get more popular. See - there are more of us out there!!

Ok, enough waffle - on with the detail. This particular car is now a lovely RS4 in Phantom black and is the fourth identical Audi in as many weeks. I thought I'd better write this one up then! I appraised the vehicle a few months ago. The owner was a top man who had just bought it and was in that phase that we all go through when we buy a new car - Spend a little on add on's to get it just right - Oh and make the appearance as perfect as possible and apply some protection.

Upon appraisal there was nothing too alarming in terms of quantity of defects, however I could tell that many of the said defects were infact quite deep. I also knew that after the appraisal the owner was having some minor paintwork done so I factored that in and booked for 3 days. He chose our correction detail finishing with Zymöl Royale. A full interior treatment detail was also specified.

So for the Washing

The car was dropped at our premises for 2 weeks while the owner was away on holiday. I asked daveb from here to crack on with the washing stage whilst I was finishing off with another job.

As the car was cold - the engine and wheels were first addressed. We have been using a few trade level products from AG at the moment and must admit to being mighty impressed with their acid free cleaner. Not really used it on really baked wheels but hoping to try when one turns up.










Engine was degreased with Megs SD agitated with a variety of brushes. Once dwelled then sensitive areas covered and rinsed at low pressure with filtered water to avoid staining on plastics. Then dried with blower.










With wheels clean and the car waiting it was then pre washed with heated water mixed with megs HW and left to dwell. All sills, jambs and shuts sprayed with apc and agitated.










The car was then washed with the usual ***** TBM, sea sponges and mitt. After washing the car was de tarred using AG tar and Adhesive remover (very good stuff I'm finding) following the wash before drying Megs pro clay (mild blue) removed any remaining bonded inclusions.

The car was then 95% dried using the blower - note how clingy the water is










Ok - the car was brought in and dried off and then it stood for a few days. Defects were pretty easy to spot under the regular sodium lighting so I got a fair idea of what was in store. So when the allocated time had arrived the car was driven onto the ramp for a thorough inspection of the paintwork

Here follows some shots under interrogation via the 3M sun gun

The first was the obvious buffer trails





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And moderate swirling around the sides and lower sections




























The tailgate was a right mess - but more of that sequence later!

So the car was taped up










And the now standard routine of removing any items that would compromise correction










The car was also dusted to remove any standing particles from over the weekend.

I hit the front wing first as this had a fair collection of most defect types. I suspected the bonnet and tail would need wet sanding so to avoid reworking I left until later.
After two sets of cutting I was happy with the results at this stage










So then proceeded to work my way around the upper half vertical sections of the car, ensuring all defects right into the trim line were removed. This actually takes quite a while to cut in and stand up to inspection of acute angles. First passing with an overlap then cutting in neatly with a small 3" pad



















When I came to the rear wing things got considerably worse….



















Enter a 50:50 opportunity, halogens dead on and splitting the defect line










And a close up. You will notice just above the bumper meet line on the very lower edge of the rear wing some rds - they are prep marks from a hasty sanding when the rear bumper was painted. Far too close to strike through territory to attempt complete removal.




























Moving on to the lower sections



















Addressing every area










Until I was happy










Once all vertical sections on the driver's side were completed it was onto the more defective flats. The shots below are of the tailgate - the way the photo was taken just shows the rds as these were the real concern and needed sanding out.



















Enter the Mirka










For me with any sort of risky correction it is essential to determine the amount being removed. Modern clears have to be approached with caution and care not to remove more than 20% of the surface. UV filters are contained within this zone and gradual Clear failure will ensue, not necessarily right away, but even 12 months later the clear can fail long after the detailer has gone. As you will know that the range of peak to trough on a sample of readings can vary considerably within a small area. I set a datum point using the laser to ensure readings were taken in the exact same place to give an accurate idea of how each sanding pass was removing.



















Two Microns on an almost dry pass.

So, on with the detail




























Once the sanding was done then it was all polished out leaving a virtually flawless finish. 2 rds remained on the tail however they were very difficult to spot - I couldn't capture on the camera




























So after the tail it was onto the vertical sections again on the pax side










Again ensuring all areas are corrected



















Whilst at this level I made my way round to the rear and corrected the bumper

Before










After










And the lights too



















And then round to the upper parts of the front bumper

Before










And after



















Then rising to get the tricky lower parts. It must be said that these were awkward. A spot pad would have been easiest, however due to the height then a limited access was permitted and therefore pointless. I used a thin 3M waffle on a super soft backing pad to provide a little forgiveness. I went on slowly and carefully










This shot is an interesting one - it shows firstly the correction, but also the difference in the light sources - the outer left and right areas are lit by halogen and the inner flutes with the 3M gun.










Then onto the other half of the front bumper

Before










And after close up










So with the whole car almost LSP ready I then went on to the finishing to remove any light marring from the heavy correction and to refine the finish. The trusty megs pads, slightly used but still working fine! I am finding Megs pads being relied upon almost all the time for finishing. I much prefer non-reticulated pads for finishing.










Of course with 3M ultrafina as the polish










After the polishing the next step was to remove any dust using the following










Using a brand new M/F and IPA I then wiped over the car entirely










And then I applied the LSP at this stage in the detail to allow for seating and 2nd buffing a number of hours later. The car was booked to have Zymöl Royale.










Applied via m/f pad - my hands are rough as heck these days!










I also applied Titanium to inner sections and plastic sill covers










And to the B pillar covers



















And then to the rubbers










Detail wax was applied to the wing mirrors and lights



















Inner seals protected with Zymöl Seal










After some recent testing on my own cars I have found the following to bond well to the Royale and offer a really terrific level of depth when applied very very sparingly



















For the leather then I firstly heated the seats really lightly to open the pores and apply gliptone cleaner and also conditioner



















So with more finishing such as arches and glass it was taking shape.

The wheels were done by Dave earlier in the detail - here is the format

HD cleanse










And then wax










So after a 3rd buff the car was inspected and photographed - here are the afters. I must admit that the car looked mighty fine after all the work. Hope you enjoyed the detail









































































Thanks for reading; it's a bit of a long one!

Best Regards

Matt :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is absolutely f*cking awesome. Fantastic Correction, a great in-depth write up. That was in one sorry state!

I want your unit too :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

wow that looks stunning mate! and i meen stunning!!!!


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, Wow, Wow - fantastic work, attention to detail, and ultimately the finish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Stunning!

The difference between the light source was a very good pic.

What different backing plates do you use?

(noticed the 3M but what was the super soft one?)


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

that has to be one of thee very best write ups on DW the level of work you produce is awesome time and time again really enjoyable read and pics.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW! mighty impressed with that, looks superb mate, great job :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning work and write up Matt.:thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Superb, Matt.:thumb: Amazing attention to detail and a brilliant write up again.

Shame about the OP on that door


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Simply breathtaking. This is what professional detailing is all about - and it makes me laugh the likes of Mr Dalton still get talked about as though he is ahead of the game. Maybe once, but certainly not anymore.

Really enjoyed that Matt, thanks.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> That is absolutely f*cking awesome.


Took the words right out of my mouth :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

excellent correction work there, and that car i would sell me left testicle for that


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow! Stunning finish from your hard work (and a little skill)

The last shot looks truly mirror like.


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Stunning !!!! :doublesho


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW very nice work. (and car!)


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Absolutely amazing - fantastic work!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Outstanding work, raises the bar yet again. Great tips on the use of the Mirka and importance of a datum point too. One complaint - one detail every four months is too little... way too little! As always, a pleasure to read Matt. :thumb:


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

wow what a great detail and a lovely car, great writeup too.


----------



## st24gazza (Jan 4, 2007)

what can i say that hasn't been said already, stunning car ,superb writeup, and even better work. how i would love to be that good!!!!!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

never get bored of seeing a black RS4 detailed. Nice work, makes me wish i'd documented mine.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Every time i see a write up from you i know its gona be good, but that took it to a whole new level again, great workmanship mate 

James B


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Simply breathtaking. This is what professional detailing is all about - and it makes me laugh the likes of Mr Dalton still get talked about as though he is ahead of the game. Maybe once, but certainly not anymore.
> 
> Really enjoyed that Matt, thanks.


Nail firmly hit on head, couldn't agree more


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Great work mate, one of the best i've seen on here!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

nIce guy, nice car and nice detail. Great work Matt good to speak to you last week.

Kind regards

Glyn


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Stunning work Matt :thumb:

Darren


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Another perfection out of your shop!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Loved reading about it.

PLEASE POST MORE OFTEN.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

RS4 :argie:

:doublesho superb detailing!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

stunning car stunning work


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

A for Awesome!


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow... those 50:50 shots of the rear quarters are amazing, excellent work.

And i do love RS4s, think the M3 will have to go for one of these next year!

Tony.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Simply breathtaking. This is what professional detailing is all about - and it makes me laugh the likes of Mr Dalton still get talked about as though he is ahead of the game. Maybe once, but certainly not anymore.
> 
> Really enjoyed that Matt, thanks.


Totally agree.

Now what was it i said to you on the txt last week Matt?  

Bout fu*kin time you posted something on here!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great correction work and an excellent finish!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

yet again Matt, you take it to another level......stunning


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cant really find the words to describe that detail or the write up. Stunning comes to mind but doesnt really do it justice. Excellent work and well done :thumb:

I am interested in the laser and holder you used to set your datum point as this is something i was pondering over earlier today when wetsanding a curved wing and trying to repeat the reading point during correction.

I hope were not going to have to wait until October for the next write up


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks truly stunning!

Awesome reflections :thumb:

Well done mate.


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Oustanding reflections.:doublesho:doublesho. And a great write up too. :thumb: Please post more often.


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work and writeup. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Stunning work Matt :thumb: and a great write up as always :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Simply stunning Matt.

We were admiring this car at the Monza open day.

Superb write up


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow - fantastic work,


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Im with everyone else, the finish is awesome. We need more of your details posted.

Was this the audi you had in when i spoke to you on the phone the other week?


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Stunning work!! :thumb:

If only I had the money an RS4 would be in my dream garage


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome job and nice write up!


----------



## wes (Jan 20, 2008)

Inspirational. Please, I think I speak for most when you should post a little more then every 4 months. Write ups like these are needed for motivation, true pure detailing.


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

That is a superb job well done!!!!!!!! It's nice watching another correction master at work.

I have been using Z6 and Z8 for years on every car no matter what wax or sealant I use. They are amazing toppers and play well with others.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work Matt:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Simply stunning detailing, great pictures too, top work :thumb:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> The difference between the light source was a very good pic.
> 
> ...


the other grey backing pad was from pro detailing i think - same idea as the 3m one but even softer



Clark said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Now what was it i said to you on the txt last week Matt?
> 
> Bout fu*kin time you posted something on here!


 lol cheers mate



Krystal-Kleen said:


> Cant really find the words to describe that detail or the write up. Stunning comes to mind but doesnt really do it justice. Excellent work and well done :thumb:
> 
> I am interested in the laser and holder you used to set your datum point as this is something i was pondering over earlier today when wetsanding a curved wing and trying to repeat the reading point during correction.
> 
> I hope were not going to have to wait until October for the next write up


jay

got it from an oddments shop last year on hols mate - was searching for the holder for ages too



paddy328 said:


> Im with everyone else, the finish is awesome. We need more of your details posted.
> 
> Was this the audi you had in when i spoke to you on the phone the other week?


cheers paddy - aya that was the one mate. And just of to a dealers today for another audi - from the guy we talked about. cheers :thumb:

And thanks to all for the feedback and kind comments - appreciated as ever. :thumb:

ps - if you were wondering if i missed the exhausts - then no  it is a miltek system with satin black pipes 

thanks again guys. off to do do a dealership prep now on another AUDI so will check in tonight.

as for more write ups then its always time for me thats the issue, but in the next few weeks i should be freed up a little more to focus on things like this so i will get my ass in gear :driver:

best regards

Matt :wave:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing work there, and like that 50/50 on the rear of the car :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

top work - looks great


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Simply stunning !!!!! 

Great write-up and pic's and what a god send to be able to work on the lower half of the car standing up  Wish I had a workshop like that.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

i am new here and learning alot each day.

awesome 50/50's, awesome car and awesome talent


how many years experience under the belt matt?


rgdds hus.


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

wow wow wow wow, thats amazin, the 50/50 shot of the rear drivers quarter panel just shows the difference, its like a new car. Deady work and what a car, that black optics kit on the RS4 looks class.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

A fantastic detail done by my favourite detailer 

Nice one!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks a little better now Matt

I couldn't believe the state of this when i saw it and was waiting for this post to go up, as i had expected a great turnaround.

Shame i didn't get the benefit of seeing it afterwards  although the pictures show the story

Nice one


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome job dude, the finish in the end looks stunning. 

Nice


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

absolutley awesome work and brilliant write up the car looks stunning too!


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

Fantastic as always Matt, 50/50 of rear quater is just ******* awesome.
Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner about what we talked about.

Phil


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

One of those all time masterclasses in detailing :doublesho

Simply outstanding work. The last pic really shows the finish obtained :thumb:

As for the 50:50.... I think it speaks for itself.

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Raising the bar yet again Matt.

Breathtaking :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Wowzers.. Awesome display of what detailing is about. Gotta love having that ramp!


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

What does a Service like this cost!!!??

And where abouts in the country are you based....??

PM me if you want...


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

first class detail matt and also for the write up :thumb:


----------



## tminal (Sep 6, 2007)

First class job again Matt, think I need to pay you a visit.:wave:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutely breathtaking, really admire your attention to detail and the finish is just incredible!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Coor blimey that a fantastic job and write-up.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Fantastic Work, and Fantastic Car


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Truly awesome results there Matt.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic write up on an amazing car! 

The end results are simply stunning.
One small thing though... some before shots of the whole car would have been nice to see.

But those 50:50s are awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Parkywrx (Nov 28, 2007)

wow, wow and i think wow...

that is stunning mate....fantastic work...


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

top job,on a top car looks the dogs danglies

nice one matt


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

hus55 said:


> i am new here and learning alot each day.
> 
> awesome 50/50's, awesome car and awesome talent
> 
> ...





Epoch said:


> Looks a little better now Matt
> 
> I couldn't believe the state of this when i saw it and was waiting for this post to go up, as i had expected a great turnaround.
> 
> ...


Thanks John

good to see you again the other week - and the new addition to the family :thumb:



AndyC said:


> Raising the bar yet again Matt.
> 
> Breathtaking :thumb:


Thanks Andy, always appreciated mate :thumb:


Amos said:


> What does a Service like this cost!!!??
> 
> And where abouts in the country are you based....??
> 
> ...





tminal said:


> First class job again Matt, think I need to pay you a visit.:wave:


you are always welcome tony - you kno that mate



MIKELSKAS said:


> Fantastic write up on an amazing car!
> 
> The end results are simply stunning.
> One small thing though... some before shots of the whole car would have been nice to see.
> ...


yeah thats a fair point - i will bear that in mind for the next write up :thumb:

cheers

Thanks agfain to all for the kind feedback :wave:

Matt


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Amazing 50 50s.
Amazing work.
Amazing car.

But that last photo.... even better!  Superb work.


----------



## Reflex Tuscan (Nov 12, 2007)

Fantastic work,thanks for such a detailed write up,lets us amatuers pick up on the little bits that really make the difference.Great stealth performance car to work on as well.
Kev


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

superb work fella, if you were nearer you would be my detailer of choice


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Absolute perfection, excellent work.

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## chrischeal69 (Jun 21, 2007)

what a write up, pure quality, one of the best!


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Amazing finish.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Matt thanks so much for that. I love reading up your work and the attention you pay to everything is amazing, and to have somewhere like that to work is great.
The car looks stunning.
Tim


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb Matt, an inspiration to us all :thumb:

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

stunning car and what a turnaround! :doublesho


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

By far one of the best details i have seen in here, in depth write up and excellent work, awesome finish on this awesome car


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Great stuff Matt amazing

Jack


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning work. car looks great


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning, just stunning and has already been said, inspirational!:thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

wow.

great Job


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Truly stunning finish. :doublesho

I may have missed it, but what products did you use with the rotary to get such an amazing finish on tough paint like Audi paint??


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

wow that turned out nice hard to beleve that was the same car that i sore on your open day would have loved you to demo on that that day,thanks for posting this ,was worth the trip up for open day as well thanks to you all,dean:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

thats truly stunning work Matt - can't wait to see the next one :thumb:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

I have to say that was probably the best write up that i've seen !!! The afters were absolutly fantastic !!! I'm very jealous of your equipment and premisis. 

I can't get over those afters !!! AWESOME !!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats is seriously impressive work - cracking correction, but more so, fantastic attention to detail that I see many pros doing but not always highlighting in the writeups... Agree, cutting right up to edges is something that does consume a lot of time - well worth it though, as your results prove. The machine finish is awsome.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Matt thanks so much for that. I love reading up your work and the attention you pay to everything is amazing, and to have somewhere like that to work is great.
> The car looks stunning.
> Tim


cheers tim :thumb:



boxstaman said:


> Truly stunning finish. :doublesho
> 
> I may have missed it, but what products did you use with the rotary to get such an amazing finish on tough paint like Audi paint??


mostly 3m products - its the pressure applied and pad choice that really make the difference though for me mate :buffer:



Dave KG said:


> Thats is seriously impressive work - cracking correction, but more so, fantastic attention to detail that I see many pros doing but not always highlighting in the writeups... Agree, cutting right up to edges is something that does consume a lot of time - well worth it though, as your results prove. The machine finish is awsome.


thanks dave - appreciated comments from a well valued detailer like yourself :thumb:


----------

